# Would you guys leave your snowboards on the mountain?



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Check, if the resort already has Skikey racks. I leave a part of the quiver in those racks all season long.

If not, I'd ask in local stores if they would store the board while away - of course, I'd pay for this service.


----------



## leeroy996 (Feb 17, 2019)

getstoked said:


> Just a curious question. My buddy and I go snowboarding every other year. We live in a hot climate, so we have to drag our snowboards through the airport every time. It's a huge hassle. We were joking the other day that we should buy a locker and bury it in the ground with our snowboards. Does anyone else experience this problem like us?


I'm the same. There's that shipski's gig you could look at. Rental on a lockup for that length of time will cost a new board. 
The hassle of dragging through the airport will probably be less than worrying about where your gear is at if its stored.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

neni said:


> Check, if the resort already has Skikey racks. I leave a part of the quiver in those racks all season long.
> 
> If not, I'd ask in local stores if they would store the board while away - of course, I'd pay for this service.


Europe is so civilized about certain things. 

There is no way I could leave my board in a ski key rack all season at my hill. I know at mine and at most here in North America, after a certain time frame, they will drill the lock and remove the board / skis.

In fact, at some hills, if you put your lock into the rack without a board in it; so as to secure a spot for say lunch break, they will simply drill your lock out. They might not do it every time, but during high season days they will.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Oldman said:


> Europe is so civilized about certain things.
> 
> There is no way I could leave my board in a ski key rack all season at my hill. I know at mine and at most here in North America, after a certain time frame, they will drill the lock and remove the board / skis.
> 
> In fact, at some hills, if you put your lock into the rack without a board in it; so as to secure a spot for say lunch break, they will simply drill your lock out. They might not do it every time, but during high season days they will.


Yup. Depends on location, of course, but if you watch the webcams at Whistler, they physically move the racks every night at the top of family bowl. So they will kind of notice if there's a board still sitting in there.

Blackcomb base rents lockers in a secure area. They're $480 Cdn per year, IIRC, and they'll hold two boards with bindings mounted. Maybe 3 or 4 if you're willing to jam them in there. I know that's not cheap, but if you visit Whistler regularly and transporting the board is an issue, it might just be a reasonable alternative.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

There is this amazing service where you can pay some money. In return, you get the permission to use something for a period of time. :laugh2:
Honestly, is flying a board that much hassle?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I wouldn't leave my board outside on the mountain regardless of how secure it may or may not be. It's not going to be good for a board to just sit outside and get baked by UV rays all day everyday.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I wouldn't leave my board outside on the mountain regardless of how secure it may or may not be. It's not going to be good for a board to just sit outside and get baked by UV rays all day everyday.


I neither. Our racks are sheltered and in the shade


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

neni said:


> I neither. Our racks are sheltered and in the shade


So completely civilized.

North Americans still have so much to learn. Will we ever figure it out?


----------



## The Shogun (Sep 25, 2016)

In Japan, the Takkyubin service is ace, so for 1500-2000￥　I can ship my board to my hotel and it'll be there for me when I get there. If you sen dit before 5pm it'll be there the next day or the day after if you are sending it up to Hokkaido. Saves dragging my board bag through Tokyo trains and airports etc. Of course, if I'm just doing a day trip then I'll take my board with me (but sometimes takkyubin it back to my house  )


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Oldman said:


> Europe is so civilized about certain things.
> 
> There is no way I could leave my board in a ski key rack all season at my hill. I know at mine and at most here in North America, after a certain time frame, they will drill the lock and remove the board / skis.
> 
> In fact, at some hills, if you put your lock into the rack without a board in it; so as to secure a spot for say lunch break, they will simply drill your lock out. They might not do it every time, but during high season days they will.


I don't understand this post.

You believe that the resort should provide free storage for an entire season, with no record of whose items are being stored?
Furthermore, those who show up to ride occasionally are left with no storage space for the day because the limited number of rack spaces are taken by people who may not be there on that day?
And I won't even begin to guess what would happen if the stored boards were damaged somehow - liability?


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

This is Switzerland we are talking about, peope are very considerate. I've been to about 10 resorts in Switzerland and 50 across the rest of Europe and the only place I've seen these racks is in Nenis home resort.


----------



## leeroy996 (Feb 17, 2019)

BoardieK said:


> This is Switzerland we are talking about, peope are very considerate. I've been to about 10 resorts in Switzerland and 50 across the rest of Europe and the only place I've seen these racks is in Nenis home resort.


He rides in Japan.

https://www.eezzvalet.com/

$120 per annum. One snowboard, binding, one pair of snowboard boots and a helmet.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SnowDragon said:


> I don't understand this post.


I don't understand your problem to understand 



SnowDragon said:


> You believe that the resort should provide free storage for an entire season, with no record of whose items are being stored?


Yes. Why not. It's a simple service. First come, first serve. Which likely fits to locals/season pass holders. Why not privide a simple but handy service to season pass holders? I buy a seasons pass since a decade like others who support a resort since decades. A little amenity like a rack to hold the backup pow boadd/ski isn't asked that much.



SnowDragon said:


> I
> Furthermore, those who show up to ride occasionally are left with no storage space for the day because the limited number of rack spaces are taken by people who may not be there on that day?


Yes. See above. First come first serve. Btw: why storage space for a day? Been to US resorts, too, and never needed a rack to store a board for a day. You got parking lots directly at slopes (we don't). Store your day board in ur car?



SnowDragon said:


> And I won't even begin to guess what would happen if the stored boards were damaged somehow - liability?


Why an issue? Pretty easy. Store at own risk. Done.



BoardieK said:


> ... the only place I've seen these racks is in Nenis home resort.


Didn't know that. Wasn't ever checking for racks when visiting other resorts, as we just go there on day to day basis.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

neni said:


> I don't understand your problem to understand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. If a resort is willing to provide a special service for season pass holders, such as DEDICATED racks, that is fine imo.
However, this area should be clearly marked as for season pass holders only, so non-season pass holders do not waste their time going to those racks, which likely would be full. Regarding first come/first serve...coming once at the beginning of the season and loading up the racks with one's quiver of boards seems unfair to me. And what is the limit to number of rack spaces per person? It seems to me that some people on this forum could fill an entire rack with their quiver at the beginning of the season and leave it there - again, unfair imo.

2. Not everyone drives to a resort in their own vehicle. I go to the resorts I attend by bus. All the equipment I use during the day must be taken to the lodge and my snowboard MUST be kept outside. There are ski key racks and regular racks outside for this purpose. If those racks were all filled by people not there on that day, I would not have a spot to lock my snowboard. This would be a disincentive to occasional visitors to go to the resort. Also, not all parking lots are a short walk from the lodge for those who might store their extra boards in their cars. As well, passengers in cars would have to bug the driver for the car key if the driver did not have to go to the car with him/her.

3. Agreed. But in the litigious world in which we exist, is this specified in some signed agreement, or posted on signs near the storage racks? My impression is that it is not. I can't imagine resorts willing to take any risk with equipment left over night or for multiple days unattended - at least here in North America.

4. Out of curiosity, where did you put your snowboard(s) when you visited those resorts for the day?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SnowDragon said:


> 1.
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.


We seem to have too different backgrounds to understand each others position . Theft isn't a big thing here. Especially not during day time. (Maybe because resort bases aren't that easy to reach, you don't drive there by car n load the car with stolen stuff. You reach the gear area only by taking gondola rides, which, I assume, makes it less ideal for thievery; I'm not that relaxed with my bike in the city!). Therefors there's always enough space in those racks because only ppl who stay long time lock their stuff. Day visitors just stack boards outside on ground, next to bar, on non locked racks... no day visitor locks his gear. 
We lock gear only for unattended nights cos that's the time when drunk teenagers after après bar could have bad ideas. Vandalism rather than thievery. During daytime? Hundreds of unlocked skis n boards lie around next to bars n restaurants, while empty space would be available in the lock rack.



SnowDragon said:


> 4. Out of curiosity, where did you put your snowboard(s) when you visited those resorts for the day?


On the ground, leaning to a wall, leaning to a normal (unlocked) rack... wherever there's space :dunno:


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

SnowDragon said:


> I don't understand this post.
> 
> You believe that the resort should provide free storage for an entire season, with no record of whose items are being stored?
> Furthermore, those who show up to ride occasionally are left with no storage space for the day because the limited number of rack spaces are taken by people who may not be there on that day?
> And I won't even begin to guess what would happen if the stored boards were damaged somehow - liability?


I was commenting on how the use of a "SkiKey Rack" differs between where I ride and where she rides.

My biggest observation was the "extreme" difference as to how differently the racks are utilized.

The whole "accessibility" discussion is completely open. Clearly there is a vast difference in how the racks can be utilized at her hill and at my hill.

I simply like the fact that she has the option of long term use of the rack and I can't claim a slot for even a single day.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

getstoked said:


> Just a curious question. My buddy and I go snowboarding every other year. We live in a hot climate, so we have to drag our snowboards through the airport every time. It's a huge hassle. We were joking the other day that we should buy a locker and bury it in the ground with our snowboards. Does anyone else experience this problem like us?


No, there isnt a single person on this forum that has the exact same issue as you.

If you want hassle free, it's called renting.

Riding once every 2 years and you want to use your own gear, then you only have one option. Which is what you are doing. Fly with your board.

If you think traveling with your snowboard is a hassle. Thats a piece of cake compared to finding a storage solution that's on a 2 year cycle.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Oldman said:


> So completely civilized.
> 
> North Americans still have so much to learn. Will we ever figure it out?


Don't say this. You're not in Australia, which, haha, when my kid sister's friend from NY visited recently, opined that Melbourne, "the BEST city in da world!", feels like many cities in the States..... 20 years ago. 



The Shogun said:


> In Japan, the Takkyubin service is ace, so for 1500-2000￥　I can ship my board to my hotel and it'll be there for me when I get there. If you sen dit before 5pm it'll be there the next day or the day after if you are sending it up to Hokkaido. Saves dragging my board bag through Tokyo trains and airports etc. Of course, if I'm just doing a day trip then I'll take my board with me (but sometimes takkyubin it back to my house  )


Urayamashii. Mata Nihon ni sumitai!!!!!



Motogp990 said:


> No, there isnt a single person on this forum that has the exact same issue as you.
> 
> If you want hassle free, it's called renting.
> 
> ...


All true. Although if you're only riding "every other year":
* you're not doing it NEARLY enough
* if the excitement of getting together pre-trip, packing gear, swapping notes on what you're bringing etc isn't a good hype-up for the trip, I feel that's a little saddening, to be honest
* renting is gonna be WAY more cost effective - just buy some well fitted, comfy, fit-for-purpose boots, and you can rent board and bindings at whatever resort you go to
*i've thought about this A LOT - leaving my boards up in Japan, so i don't have to cart them back and forth [as I try to increase my time there, over the next couple of years]. Train station lockers, ski resort lockers, racks, etc etc - they all, as previously mentioned, either cut the lock when they stow the racks at end of season, or open up the lockers after 30 days, move them to unclaimed, and if not claimed within a further 30 days, discard. 

The other alternative is to simply go to a sweet resort where the vibe is warm and the snow is good, buy your shit [you should already have good boots for YOU], rip it, then give it to a local kid. <--- This is what I do, in my head, when I picture being cashed up and enjoying every single second of being a baller who can put something back into his passion. 

If it's Japan we're talking about, then yeah, do that - high school / university kids working for $8 an hour, who have to pay $1350 for something like a Burton Custom. Who knows, you might get massive kudos for the next time you visit that resort.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

neni said:


> We seem to have too different backgrounds to understand each others position . Theft isn't a big thing here. Especially not during day time. (Maybe because resort bases aren't that easy to reach, you don't drive there by car n load the car with stolen stuff. You reach the gear area only by taking gondola rides, which, I assume, makes it less ideal for thievery; I'm not that relaxed with my bike in the city!). Therefors there's always enough space in those racks because only ppl who stay long time lock their stuff. Day visitors just stack boards outside on ground, next to bar, on non locked racks... no day visitor locks his gear.
> We lock gear only for unattended nights cos that's the time when drunk teenagers after après bar could have bad ideas. Vandalism rather than thievery. During daytime? Hundreds of unlocked skis n boards lie around next to bars n restaurants, while empty space would be available in the lock rack.
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed neni.
The different environments in North America and Europe have given us different experiences on which to base our judgements.
I have known of several board thefts at resorts where I ride, including a friend whose board was stolen while we were eating lunch in the lodge. Therefore, I like to have the availability of racks to which I can lock my board when I am not riding it. I bring both a ski key AND a cable lock with me to the resort, in case the ski key racks are full.




Oldman said:


> I was commenting on how the use of a "SkiKey Rack" differs between where I ride and where she rides.
> 
> My biggest observation was the "extreme" difference as to how differently the racks are utilized.
> 
> ...


We ride at the same hills in Ontario I believe.
As I mentioned in my previous post, I would be completely frustrated if I went to a resort and found that all of the ski racks were filled by the equipment of people who weren't even there on that day.
I would recommend asking the resort if they offer, or would consider offering, full time storage of boards. I don't think it would go in Ontario, but it doesn't cost to ask.


Finally, my biggest pet peeve with racks...
SKIERS WHO PUT THEIR SKIS IN THE SNOWBOARD SLOTS IN THE SKI KEY RACKS!!!!
Seriously???
There are at least twice as many slots for skis as snowboards on those racks!
LEAVE THE FEW SNOWBOARD SLOTS FOR...wait for it...SNOWBOARDS!!!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

In Japan, many shops, and even some resorts offer off-season storage services. The deals i have seen were if you pay for a wax/tuneup, they will store the board over summer, and have it ready for you for next season. There seemed to be no requirement that you go at the start of the season either. That would just be the board and bindings i guess, but it seemed like a good deal (until i got my own apartment in the ski area)
??????????????????PST
????????????????????
I imagine that would require you to find a Japanese speaking friend to help you do it but that way you get a wax/tuneup as well as storage, two birds, one stone.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

getstoked said:


> Just a curious question. My buddy and I go snowboarding every other year. We live in a hot climate, so we have to drag our snowboards through the airport every time. It's a huge hassle. We were joking the other day that we should buy a locker and bury it in the ground with our snowboards. Does anyone else experience this problem like us?


It is a hassle and it's expensive. It's much easier to just take your boots and bindings.

If you're ever planning a trip to Colorado. The Never Summer factory is just 20 minutes from the airport, on the way to the mountains. I would be happy to give you a tour of our facility and provide a demo for you and your buddy.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

If you stay at the same place every year the owner may store your stuff but yes, I would love to have 2 boards on the mountain so I can just swap after a morning session for example. Japan sending your kit onto toe accommodation via Black Cat is a great idea, providing it's not over 25kgs which I found a pain in the ass last year.


----------



## freezeup (Sep 17, 2019)

*Just in my head*

Thought of leaving it but never did since there is no place to do that. They just won't allow. What I hate the most is carrying it from my car plus carrying all stuff I need so It would be helpful if there is really a place or like a storage area where we can just leave it. Like we would rent that mid-size locker for a year. That would be a great idea!


----------

